# Update: Red devil.



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

My only other cichlid is ofcourse, a Red devil. This fella loves his tucker and is bulking up nicely. He poccesses the typical Red devil demeaner. If he ain't begging for food, he's charging around the tank flaring, banging glass and pushing things around in annoyance of my presence. Gotta like them tank busters!

He resides in this 120g, yet thinks he owns the entire room.










I got this picture whilst he was displaying and being his usual beligerent self. With flash.










And a couple without flash.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy #$%@!
Man that is a beautiful red devil. :thumb: 
How big is that thing? 12-13 inches?
Looks good, and mean to........


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thankyou.

I was of the opinion he was pushing 13", until i removed him for an accurate measurement last week. He actually falls just shy of 11"tl. Yeah, weekly maintenence is eventfull to say the least.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Another stunning specimen. Are you going to help me out again friend?


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, matey. I'd help ya out, for sure, but i don't think he's pure Lab or Cit.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Aah, crud. Beautiful specimen either way. :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous fish! 8) 
BV


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed!   Yes, you have to love their "I own the whole room" attitude. I know what you mean about cleaning the tank. I have to net mine and quick clamp it to the side of the tank just to clean. He fights the net the whole time trying to bite me. :lol:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow,very nice!


----------

